# gentoo subjektiv langsamer, als debian, suse etc.

## amdunlock

hi,

ich habe festgestellt und auch in mehreren threads hier gelesen, dass debian oder andere distributionen subjektiv schneller seien/ sind als gentoo. weiß da jemand mehr infos, oder erfahrungen, oder eigene erkenntnisse?

ich waere sehr dankbar, olli  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ätherischer Wanderer

Ganz subjektiv würde ich sagen: Bei mir läuft Gentoo schneller. Habe ca. 2 Jahre "Erfahrung" mit SuSE gemacht (Das meiste wird ja per Wizard konfiguriert) und beispielsweise Firefox läuft bei mir um einiges geschmeider, wenn zum Beispiel nebenbei kompiliert wird.

Kann natürlich auch sein, dass ich mir das nur einbilde ganz nach dem Motto: Selbst kompiliert => optimiert => schneller.    :Wink: 

Langsamer als SuSE ist es aber sicherlich nicht, hab gestaunt, wie schnell KDE laden kann.

----------

## Macumba

[quote="Ätherischer Wanderer"...und beispielsweise Firefox läuft bei mir um einiges geschmeider, wenn zum Beispiel nebenbei kompiliert wird.[/quote]

Naja, allzuviel ist ja bei "normaler" Anwendung unter Suse nicht zu kompilieren... (oder?)

Naja, also ich merke nicht so sehr viele Unterschiede, haber denke, auf nem AMD64 mit 2,4GHZ und 1 GB Ram kann es sich auch nur um Sekunden schnelligkeit handeln.

Aber Gentoo macht Spass...

----------

## Ätherischer Wanderer

 *Macumba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja, allzuviel ist ja bei "normaler" Anwendung unter Suse nicht zu kompilieren... (oder?)
> 
> 

 

Ist kein Muss, nein, aber gibt ja nicht von jedem Paket RPMs.

Auch im unausgelasteten Zustand kommt mir Gentoo flotter vor, liegt aber wahrscheinlich auch dran, das ich bei SuSE selten wusste, wieviele Daemons etc. noch im Hintergrund tuckern, weil man ja bei der Installation nicht jedes Paket angeschaut und über seine Notwendigkeit nachgedacht hat.

Ich wäre auch schon viel früher auf Gentoo umgestiegen, hätte es nicht diesen: "Du musst Geek sein ums überhaupt installiert zu bekommen"-Ruf

Keine Ahnung ob das Gentoo-Gegner (gibts die?) in die Welt gesetzt haben.

----------

## misterjack

naja die schlimmsten gentoo-genger sind lsf-anhänger, die dann (manchmal zurecht) behaupten, dass uinsereins nich mal firefox von hand kompiliert bekommt

also ich finde gentoo subjektiv schneller als suse, die anderen kann ich jetzt nich beurteilen. aber es ist alles eine konfigurationsfrage und aus dem grund wird sich rein subjektiv in bezug auf lfs,slackware,debian kein unterschied ergeben

[edit]sorry, war vertipper  :Wink:  da handbuch hab ich mir auch schon längst gezogen[/edit]

----------

## Sashman

Meine Meinung ist, dass Gentoo zwar um einiges schneller läuft, als die anderen Distributionen, aber wenn es darum geht updates zu machen oder einfach nur neue Software zu installieren, dann dauert das logischerweise sehr viel länger. Vielleicht muss man das in die Überlegung mit einbeziehen um zu entscheiden, was jetzt schneller ist.

Übrigens, heisst es nicht LFS?

----------

## mrsteven

Wie viele meiner Vorredner schon geschrieben haben, Gentoo sollte eigentlich schneller sein als SuSE und Co. Eine Ausnahme ist es natürlich, wenn dein System falsch konfiguriert ist, deshalb:

Läuft deine Festplatte im DMA-Modus?

Mit welchen CFLAGS hast du kompiliert?

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

 *Sashman wrote:*   

> Übrigens, heisst es nicht LFS?

 

LinuxFromScratch

http://www.lfs-matrix.de/lfs/whatislfs.html

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Rein von der Logik müsste auf den Rechner zugeschnittene Software eigentlich schneller sein, als SuSE-Software die ja auf allem, was mindestens einen Pentium1 drin hat, laufen soll. Subjektiv kommt mir das auch so vor. Allerdings hatte ich meinen letzten direkten Vergleich mit meinem 700er Duron, das ist knapp 2 Jahre her.

Wer aber an Gentoo zweifeln will, der sollte die Frage nach der Gechwindigkeit wohl eher in Richtung der gcc-Entwickler stellen, welche Optimierung wo sinnvoll ist.

----------

## flammenflitzer

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1965846&highlight=#1965846

----------

## schachti

Ich denke mal, die Entwickler bei z. B. SuSE machen sich sehr viele Gedanken, wie man das System optimieren kann, und probieren u. U. auch verschiedene Konfigurationen bzw. make-Optionen durch.

Von Daher würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn ein SuSE-System schneller ist als ein gentoo-System, bei dem sich der Admin nicht sorgfältig um die Optimierung gekümmert hat. Außerdem patched SuSE ja auch mächtig im Kernel und anderen Paketen rum, AFAIK mehr als gentoo.

Wenn sich jedoch der gentoo-Admin richtig gut auskennt und die Software zu 100% auf sein System optimiert hat, dürfte sein gentoo etwas schneller sein als ein SuSE-System mit der gleichen Hardware.

Bei der Geschwindigkeit der heutigen Prozessoren und der RAM-Größe aktueller Systeme sollte man aber im normalen Desktop-Betrieb keine großen Unterschiede bemerken können.

Was einen riesigen Zeitunterschied macht, ist die Dauer für die Installation des System. Ein gentoo-System mit X, KDE, OpenOffice, Thunderbird und Firefox hat bei mir mehrere Tage gebraucht, bis alles rund lief. SuSE 9.2 habe ich gestern innerhalb von 2 Stunden auf dem Desktop meiner Freundin installiert, und es ist subjektiv genauso schnell wie das gentoo auf meinem Rechner (wobei mein Prozessor ein bißchen schneller ist und ich ein bißchen mehr RAM habe).

----------

## nirax

nicht vergessen prelink zu benutzen. damit wird die ladezeiten vorallem von c++ programmen wesentlich beschleunigt. darauf achten das filesystem identsich ist falls solche ein vergleich angestrebt wird.

gruß,

nirax

----------

## schachti

Ich habe auf beiden Rechnern reiserfs 3.6 auf der root-Partition. Und Prelinking beeinflußt AFAIK nur die Ladezeiten der Programme, sonst nichts, oder?

----------

## amdunlock

genau hier mal ein zitat von flammenflitzer

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hatte auf meinem alten PC auch Gentoo und Knoppix, daß ich dann upgradet habe auf debian testing. 
> 
> Debian lief (subjektiv) in allen Punkten schneller (nicht nur kde-Anwendungen). Aber ich nutze Gentoo nicht wegen der Geschwindigkeit (mit Prelink kannst Du da auch noch etwas herausholen) sondern wegen der einzigartig guten Konfurierbarkeit und der spitzenmäßigen und aufgrund der vielen Funktionen auch einzigartigen Softwareverwaltung. Ich habe auch schon apt (Debian) und rpm (Mandrake und RedHat) ausprobiert. 
> ...

 

stellt sich die frage, warum debian schneller ist. woran kann ich sehen, ob ich nptl habe?

meine make.conf ist folgende:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo 

ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo 

ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo 

ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ 

http://www.mirror.ac.uk/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="-arts bitmap-fonts samba xinerama mysql nvidia mmx 3dnow gtk2 -qt -kde alsa gnome gtk -oss dvd lirc -cups -foomaticdb ppds usb ssh mythtv 3dnow mythtv sse dvb divx4linux xchatnogtk truetype-fonts type1-fonts" 

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

ALSA_TOOLS="as10k1 ac3dec"

LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=pctv --with-port=/dev/ttyS0"

VDR_OPTS="vfat akool"

DVBDIR = "/usr/src/linux/include/linux/dvb"

```

so das sind die einstellungen in der datei. die useflags sind natuerlich in einer reihe, nur das geht hier schlecht zu zeigen  :Wink: 

thx olli

----------

## schachti

 *amdunlock wrote:*   

> genau hier mal ein zitat von flammenflitzer
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> (Ich habe die von AMD für meinen Prozessor empohlenen)
> ...

 

Woher stammt denn das Zitat? Ich wüßte gerne, welche Optimierungen AMD empfiehlt...

----------

## logon

 *amdunlock wrote:*   

> 
> 
> stellt sich die frage, warum debian schneller ist. woran kann ich sehen, ob ich nptl habe?
> 
> 

 

Soweit ich weiss, muss nptl mit in die use flags. Ein emerge --newuse --ask world sollte dir dann eigentlich zeigen was dafür neu kompiliert werden muss.

----------

## schachti

 *logon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Soweit ich weiss, muss nptl mit in die use flags. Ein emerge --newuse --ask world sollte dir dann eigentlich zeigen was dafür neu kompiliert werden muss.
> 
> 

 

AFAIK nur die glibc. Und ein Aufruf von /lib/libc.so.6 zeigt, ob NPTL oder Linux Threads verwendet werden (oder, falls man in USE nur nptl und nicht nptlonly hat, evtl. /lib/tls/libc.so.6).

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *amdunlock wrote:*   genau hier mal ein zitat von flammenflitzer
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> (Ich habe die von AMD für meinen Prozessor empohlenen)
> ...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1910309&highlight=#1910309

----------

## ralph

http://funroll-loops.org/

 :Twisted Evil: 

-SCNR-

----------

## amdunlock

linuxthreads-0.10 by Xavier Leroy

also sollte ich nptl in die make.conf schreiben, und glibc neukompilieren? thx olli

```

bash-2.05b# emerge -pv glibc

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1 [2.3.3.20040420-r1] -build -debug -erandom -hardened -multilib +nls +nptl* -pic -userlocales 15,372 kB 

Total size of downloads: 15,372 kB

```

so?

----------

## schachti

 *amdunlock wrote:*   

> 
> 
> also sollte ich nptl in die make.conf schreiben, und glibc neukompilieren?
> 
> 

 

Ja, siehe http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Migrate_to_NPTL.

----------

## amdunlock

hmm

habe das alles genau befolgt, aber nach dem kompileiren der glibc und dem neustarten des pcs will gar nichts mehr, von den groeßeren programmen, wie der xserver oder mplayer ...

hoffe, da weiß jemand was. thx olli  :Very Happy: 

----------

## logon

Eine Fehlermeldung oder ein Auszug aus einer der Log-Dateien wäre doch wirklich sehr hilfreich.

Trotzdem mal ein Schuss ins blaue, wenn der X-Server nicht startet und du eine Nvidia Karte hast, hast du emerge nvidia-glx gemacht. In der Anleitung steht, das könnte von nöten sein. Wie gesagt, du hast keine Informationen gegeben also kann Dir auch niemand wirklich helfen.

----------

## ank666

Meine Eindrücke sind so:

Gentoo ist schneller als SuSE, Debian ist (subjektiv) schneller als Gentoo.

Hab hier gelesen das es evtl. darin liegen könnte, dass etwas zu scharf optimiert wurde, 

-O3, dadurch wird das ebuild größer und es dauert länger um es zu laden.

GCC 3.4, Prelinking, NPTL und Reiser4 usw. hab ich schon...

----------

## foetus

Also ich habe einen 500er Server (Pentium III) mit Gentoo und einem Win2000er Testsystem. Im laufenden Serverbetrieb sclägt GENTOO sogar Win2000 um Wellenlängen, vor allem, wenns um Echtzeitmultitasking geht - die gehen halt in Echtzeit und nicht erst mit Klemmern und Rucklern, höchstens mit Pausen. Was die Geschwindigkeit angeht - Voraussetzung ist natürlich ein korrekt laufender und korrekt konfigurierter PC. Außerdem läuft GENTOO grundsätzlich schneller als jede Distribution, da das komplette System auf Deine Hardwareumgebung kompiliert wird. Besonders wichtig ist dabei die richtige Anpassung des Kernels.

----------

## schachti

 *foetus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Im laufenden Serverbetrieb sclägt GENTOO sogar Win2000 um Wellenlängen, vor allem, wenns um Echtzeitmultitasking geht - die gehen halt in Echtzeit und nicht erst mit Klemmern und Rucklern, höchstens mit Pausen.
> 
> 

 

Warum sogar? Da gehört nun nicht wirklich viel zu, Windows ist nunmal ziemlich langsam in vielen Belangen, auch der TCP/IP Stack ist ineffektiv programmiert etc.

 *foetus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Außerdem läuft GENTOO grundsätzlich schneller als jede Distribution, da das komplette System auf Deine Hardwareumgebung kompiliert wird. Besonders wichtig ist dabei die richtige Anpassung des Kernels.
> 
> 

 

Das stimmt nicht, denn zum einen muß man "sein" gentoo erstmal optimieren/tunen (Prelinking, NPTL, optimale CLFAGS/USE Flags), zum anderen optimieren die Entwickler von Binärdistributionen ihre Pakete auch.

----------

## Genone

Wen interessiert schon was schneller ist, das Wichtige ist dass das System schnell genug ist. Und wenn Suse 10x mal so schnell ist wie Gentoo (was immer das auch heissen mag), dadurch werd ich noch lange nicht 10x schneller fertig mit meinem Kram.

----------

## Tobiking

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *foetus wrote:*   
> 
> Im laufenden Serverbetrieb sclägt GENTOO sogar Win2000 um Wellenlängen, vor allem, wenns um Echtzeitmultitasking geht - die gehen halt in Echtzeit und nicht erst mit Klemmern und Rucklern, höchstens mit Pausen.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Und wiso so weit gehen und den TCP/IP Stack vergleichen? Mir reicht schon das mein kleiner Heim Server keine graphische oberfläche nötig hat. Hab soweit ich mich erinnern kann kein Windows System gesehen das nach dem boot mit webserver und mysql datenbank 30-40 mb ram nur benötigt  :Very Happy: .

----------

## foetus

Kann mich nicht entsinnen, jemals ein SuSE, Redhat oder Mandrake installiert zu haben, was speziell für meine Hardware optimierte Pakete verwendet hat... Wie gesagt, bei GENTOO zum Beispiel nutze ich einen prekompilierten Stage, kompiliere anschließend meinen Kernel und optimiere schließlich mein System - dann wird erst die ganze Software kompiliert...

Welche Distribution soll Eurer Meinung da mithalten?

----------

## schachti

SuSE z. B. optimiert auf i586 oder i686, und der Unterschied zu zum Beispiel -march=athlon-xp ist da bei der Mehrzahl der Pakete nicht groß. Außerdem ist gerade SuSE dafür bekannt, daß sie wie wild am Kernel rumpatchen, damit kann man evtl. eine ganze Menge mehr Leistung rausholen.

----------

